# ADOPTED: Norwalk, CT--Young male--Sarge. Wow!



## Kaitadog (Jun 20, 2006)

Holy smokes he's handsome! He took my breath away!!!

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12414744 





















> Quote:This big young handsome fella sure loves his toys. Will need some training to take his focus to the other joys of life. The joys he'll find once he gets out of kennel life, that is.


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: Norwalk, CT--Young male--Sarge. Wow!*

Wow, he is gorgeous!!!


----------



## frenchie27 (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: Norwalk, CT--Young male--Sarge. Wow!*

what a cutie pie







if someone could help him please please do so...he would make an awesome xmas gift!!!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: Norwalk, CT--Young male--Sarge. Wow!*

Wow...he sure is gorgeous!!

Norwalk Animal Control 
Norwalk, CT 
203-854-3240 


(good shelter?)


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Norwalk, CT--Young male--Sarge. Wow!*

My friend lost her dog a few years ago and is looking to adopt 
I have been sending her these threads

this is her question?

Thanks for this...he is beautiful. So how does this work, i.e...application, ref. check, cost/fees?? 

Any help would be appreciated 

She really wants him!! Just got another email from her


----------



## Kaitadog (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Norwalk, CT--Young male--Sarge. Wow!*

I'd tell her to just call. I think Norwalk's ACOs are in and out, so there isn't always someone there. Just keep calling. I believe out of state adopters just pay the $5 fee, since they can't get the $45 speuter voucher.

Each shelter is different as to how they screen their adopters. 

Be persistent!! Good luck!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Norwalk, CT--Young male--Sarge. Wow!*

She should contact the shelter directly: 

* Norwalk Animal Control http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/CT235.html
* Norwalk, CT
* 203-854-3240


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Norwalk, CT--Young male--Sarge. Wow!*

I'll get him myself
let me tell her


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: Norwalk, CT--Young male--Sarge. Wow!*



> Originally Posted By: littledmcMy friend lost her dog a few years ago and is looking to adopt
> I have been sending her these threads
> 
> this is her question?
> ...


She should contact the shelter. They'll be able to give her the info she needs.

Norwalk Animal Control
South Smith Street
Norwalk, CT 06850
Phone: 203-854-3240

Hours are 9:00 a.m. to 4:00 p.m. Monday; 9:00 a.m. to 4:00 p.m. Tuesday through Friday. Call for appointment after 4:00 p.m. through 9:30 p.m; 9:00 a.m. to 3:00 p.m. Saturday. Call ahead to assure that officers are in and not responding to a call.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Norwalk, CT--Young male--Sarge. Wow!*

Thank you all for the information

Her exact words wer I have tears in my eyes I want him.
SHe knows how awesome Brady is so keep fingers crossed


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: Norwalk, CT--Young male--Sarge. Wow!*

he is beautiful Dawn, your gfriends gonna be so happy!!
Youre a nice friend







I dont see many like HIM in the shelters here.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Norwalk, CT--Young male--Sarge. Wow!*

ACO officer told her he might Knock over her kids and so on.
I mean







Its not like she doesn't know about GSD's 
I basically told her to go there with the kids, cause they LOVE Brady


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

*Re: Norwalk, CT--Young male--Sarge. Wow!*

He's gorgeous, Dawn, I hope your friend takes him in. Really, what big dog isn't going to knock kids over. You've seen Otto with Jackie, he knocks her over all the time and she adores him.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: Norwalk, CT--Young male--Sarge. Wow!*

What a handsome dog!







I sure hope it works out for your friend!


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: Norwalk, CT--Young male--Sarge. Wow!*



> Originally Posted By: littledmcACO officer told her he might Knock over her kids and so on.
> I mean
> 
> 
> ...


Dawn,
He's probably just a big boy, with no training. Seems to be a common reason for owner surrenders to me. Owner doesn't train the dog when he's young and then when he's an adult he's surrendered because his owner FAILED him. Your friend seems like she could be the perfect home. Since she knows GSDs she knows training is a must with the breed. I agree, take the kids and GO SEE HIM!!!


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: Norwalk, CT--Young male--Sarge. Wow!*

Any updates?


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Norwalk, CT--Young male--Sarge. Wow!*

I got an email from friend She is bringing the kids down there today!!! To see if he is a fit for them
I am hoping and praying 
I told her I would help in any way possible and Brady and Sarge will become good friends!!!

Keep your fingers crossed

p.s. I also sent her what you guys said especially you Jenn~~~


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

*Re: Norwalk, CT--Young male--Sarge. Wow!*








You've seen him in action, Otto doesn't mean to hurt her. His body has just grown so fast and he doesn't know he's now twice her size! This morning he was giving her footie jammie rides around the kitchen, she finds it funny now - I don't!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Norwalk, CT--Young male--Sarge. Wow!*

I know Otti loves her to death.
Paula has had her kids over the house and playing with B and Missy 
and they love them.
I personally think because she does live in Brockton that a GSD would be perfect for them. (not the best section) 
She has a fenced in yard and her hours she could easily walk him and so on.


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: Norwalk, CT--Young male--Sarge. Wow!*



> Originally Posted By: littledmcI got an email from friend She is bringing the kids down there today!!! To see if he is a fit for them
> I am hoping and praying
> I told her I would help in any way possible and Brady and Sarge will become good friends!!!
> 
> ...


Update?


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Norwalk, CT--Young male--Sarge. Wow!*

I haven't heard anything!!
As soon as I do I'll let everyone know


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Norwalk, CT--Young male--Sarge. Wow!*

Well my friend went down and I guess Sarge wasn't a fit 
which breaks my heart.
The ended up adopting a Benji dog named Tucker


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Norwalk, CT--Young male--Sarge. Wow!*

I just got an email from my Friend 
(I forwarded the link to everyone I know)
and she said Her Aunt is going to adopt him
Keep fingers crossed

Here is the email from her Aunt:
You're killing me!

Sarge has someone coming to adopt him tomorrow. If she doesn't take him, I get 2nd pick.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Norwalk, CT--Young male--Sarge. Wow!*

*****UPDATE*****

Sarge was adopted (not by my friends aunt) 
Hopefully he is happy and this new parents enjoy every moment
of him


----------

